# Bempton ROTOR C.E.W Station, Bempton, April '09



## boxfrenzy (Apr 24, 2009)

I've wanted to go here for ages, and I wasn't disappointed. It's dark, full of asbestos and holes on the floor, and potentially about to be sealed.
A bit of history.
The ROTOR programme developed in three stages, ROTOR 1, 2 and 3 soon after the second world war and corresponded with the technological advancements made in radar detection ability. ROTOR buildings followed the same basic design that gave them the appearance of a normal house, usually a bungalow, although some had dormer windows.
Today the bungalow is ruined, the roof gone. 






There are a number of buildings nearby on the cliff top. This is an air vent.





Farm animals often graze on the site. The area is now a haven for birds. Looking outside from within the bungalow.





Another interior of the bungalow.





A tiled fireplace in one of the rooms. Each of the rooms was fitted with steel shutters.





Bempton R3 ROTOR C.E.W station is was one of six 1 level bunkers, buried 30 feet under the ground. Of the six R3 bunkers, this is the only accessible one at present. There were two entrances, an emergency one with a ladder, now cut, and these concrete stairs.





Last view of the daylight





After a long passageway heading down, blast doors are present at either end of the main bunker.






Underground is stripped and badly burned out, with asbestos particles in the air. The main operation room is ruined. The cut off tubes from the ceilings look like remains of a nightclub. Diso Inferno.





The rooms were off long central corridors. Doors have gone, some covering holes in the floor. The torchbeam, flickering on this, was a surprise.





Within the plant room, pipes cast strange shadows on the charred walls.





Next to the filter room was a small room with these racks.





The bunker was decommisionned in 1972 and eventually in 1980/81 it was disposed of. Gone is all of the machinery and the teak floors that were once installed. In front of me was a long drop.





The military police were called to the site during the 1970's to evict a coven of witches who were part of a sex cult on the site. Explicit graffiti remains as evidence of this. Eagle eyed readers may just spot some.





At the other side of the main bunker is the other set of blast doors.





The main cyclone cooling fan.





Unknown fact. The set of Blake 7 was based on this picture.





The farmer is believed to be considering bulldozing the ruined bungalow into the entrance staircase to deter unwnated visitors.





Many people travel to the area for ornithological reasons. I was pleased to announce that I too had seen some Great Tits and other birds.​


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 24, 2009)

This is great. Lots of cool stuff there. Very good photos too!


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 24, 2009)

Great post mate and top find, i love these sort of places.. also the explicit graffiti's pretty cool!

What makes you think this place could soon be potentially sealed? Wouldnt mind visiting this one!


----------



## Bob.J (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bempton Rotor CEW Station Bempton*

Boxfrenzy,

If I might correct you slightly.http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/images/smilies/smile.gif

The Rotor Programme dates from C1951 and was completed in 3 phases. Phase 1 was the initial construction of protected radar stations both above and below ground and the up-grading of the WW2 radars. Phase 2 was mainly of a technical nature and entailed very little building work whilst Phase 3 was the extension of the radar cover to the north of Scotland and the West Coast.

Under Phase 1 the stations were designated as follows:

R1 CEW single storey underground
R2 CHEL single storey underground
R3 GCI double storey underground
R4 SOC three storey underground
R6 GCI double storey above ground. protected
R8 GCI single storey above ground. unprotected
R10 CEW single storey above ground
R11 CHEL single storey above ground

These designations refer to the Operations blocks and not the bungalow guardrooms

Confusion is often caused between the Rotor building Phase 1 -3 and the Rotor type designation R1 - R11 (with gaps)

Bempton is a R1 single storey underground CEW (Code HEB) station and is one of eight of which three more are not sealed. Inverbervie in Scotland is a private residence, Portland in Dorset and Trimingham which remains in RAF hands.

The remaining four are: Beachy Head, Cold Hesledon, St Margaret's and Ventnor, recently entered but now resealed. 

I hope this clarifies the subject a bit.

Regards Bob. J


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool pics there. Shame the sites in such a state.


----------



## phill.d (Apr 24, 2009)

Great report Rich.
Cool piccies. Like the dangling feet shot!


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 24, 2009)

A well layed out report, and super quality images mate. This is a very interesting site for all explorers.Tidy job Bud (as they say in Wales).


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice photos matey, and I agree with other comments, its a pity its in such a state, although Ive seen pics of this place a few times, now, and Im sure there is a virtual tour on Subbrit too...
The R1 one here on the island is in such a better condition compared to some Ive seen, but its now sealed up


----------



## kevininwales (Apr 24, 2009)

looks like a great find. doesnt look much from the outside though


----------



## Landsker (Apr 24, 2009)

What is it with farmers and ROTOR bunkers? the one near me owned by one mad famrer has recently been sealed up too.:icon_evil tis in a bit better condition than this one, no chav damage!


----------



## simaving (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bempton rotor station*

This is one of my local sights ive visited for years now.The graffiti down there is surreal.... 











Apparently the artist was part of a witches coven bust here years ago,interestingly i came across identical artwork in a nearby old butlins site.... 

and yes we shit ourselves when we saw the figure at end of corridor..........







As stated already this site is extremely asbestos ridden...... go steady and careful if exploring here....


----------



## simaving (Apr 25, 2009)

*Bempton rotor station*

just to add avoid annoying farmer if possible he can be a very angry 'get off my land' type fella if not approached with kid gloves or site approached in full stealth mode............



And if approached in darkness beware of the 'seek and destroy cows' very unnerving on first meeting......


cheers simon


----------



## double-six (May 3, 2009)

Great pics - like the way you've captured this place. 

This was one of the first places I read about many years ago which ultimately got me into cold war history & UE.

It's a shame it's in such a state  I hope the farmer doesn't demolish the bungalow to seal off the site; even though there isn't much left! 

These places should be listed buildings!


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 3, 2009)

A great report and good pics, thanks for sharing. Wayne


----------

